# Samsung TV only top half of screen visible



## dat1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Samsung HP-S5053. The problem is that only the top half is visible when the tv is turned on. Sometimes nothing is visible but the sound still works fine. The odd thing is, the longer the tv is left on, the whole picture returns. I'm not sure how long it takes, but what is wrong and how do I fix it? Help much appreciated.

I've tried customer support and all they had to say was try to restart it...which didn't work. I've also read other forums with the same issues but everyone fixed their problems in different ways. So, I don't know which applies to this particular tv.

Please walk me thru it step by step. Again, Much appreciated!


----------

